# counting the HOURS?????



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

meet wiggles. laperm female due her 1st litter to my gorgeous silver smoke boy. she's relaxing as you can see......which is more than i am i can tell you hahahaha


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

For some reason makes me think of a chicken:whistling2:



cute tho good luck :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bloooooooooming hell lol


----------



## brella-owul (Apr 6, 2008)

:lol2: now THAT is a great pic.....looks a bit like cat porn but it's cute ! Good luck with the litter :2thumb:


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

WOW what a belly lol look forward to seeing lots of baby pics very soon then!


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

lol yeah she's in that position all the time now hahahaha was too hairy so had to clip lol


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Ooooo look at that big belly!!! Your gonna have your hands full :lol2:

I remember when my cat was pregnant... We didnt know she was pregnant till the day before :whistling2: when i looked at her and though my your fat cat you need a diet!... but by the next morning she was slim again :devil: (Wish i could diet that fast) but we had 5 of the CUTEST kittys ever. enjoy while theyre small they grow up to be such terrors :lol2:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

tell me about it....apart from god knows how many reps, i have massive woody the shephard...40kilo plus and growing...still skinny and 4 laperm cats.....they're mad. but love em all


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

here's dad...loui. so tiring haha


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

you have homes all lined up?


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

not yet. waiting to make sure all are fine, happy and health 1st. will happily keep as long as i need to as good homes a priority. lot of interest but wont take bookings till sure.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

palomine said:


> tell me about it....apart from god knows how many reps, i have massive woody the shephard...40kilo plus and growing...still skinny and 4 laperm cats.....they're mad. but love em all


Your woody is GORGEOUS! look at that floppy ear in your avatar!! :flrt:
how old is he?? 
What is the Laperm like as a breed? Ive never actually seen one before lol


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> Your woody is GORGEOUS! look at that floppy ear in your avatar!! :flrt:
> how old is he??
> What is the Laperm like as a breed? Ive never actually seen one before lol


 
yeah woody is a big anorexic lump lol. he was beaten as a young puppy whilst weaning and presumes eating is a bad thing. dread to think his size if he ate well. he's 1 yr old now and growth plates still got plenty to go yet....help.... nah he's so obedient and loving just never a problem.

the laperm's are outgoing, confident....amazingly loving and cope with life amazingly with whatever they're faced with...except my alfie who would just sit and sob if you give him a row lol.. total baby. i cat go anywhere in house without them ALL even the loo.....hahahaha they all greet me the min the alarm goes off.....alfie long before as needs cuddles all the time haha thankfully he's adored or i'd kill him lol. they love all other animals and personally just amazing. had one and totally smitten now.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

meet alfie










and sister cody....due 24th march










i dont get lonely lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Wish my cat would cuddle up liek that, shes a complete idiot and attack us all the time.

After 2 litters we got her spayed then she turned mental lol


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

palomine said:


> yeah woody is a big anorexic lump lol. he was beaten as a young puppy whilst weaning and presumes eating is a bad thing. dread to think his size if he ate well. he's 1 yr old now and growth plates still got plenty to go yet....help.... nah he's so obedient and loving just never a problem.
> 
> the laperm's are outgoing, confident....amazingly loving and cope with life amazingly with whatever they're faced with...except my alfie who would just sit and sob if you give him a row lol.. total baby. i cat go anywhere in house without them ALL even the loo.....hahahaha they all greet me the min the alarm goes off.....alfie long before as needs cuddles all the time haha thankfully he's adored or i'd kill him lol. they love all other animals and personally just amazing. had one and totally smitten now.


:bash:some people just dont know how to treat animals, the poor lad, Ive got a 34kg 7month old rottie who is still growing, soooo much loose skin for her to grow into lol its crazy... and rather scary lol!

ooo they sound great, what are they like with normal moggies? I know some breeds dont mix well because they can become bullies etc..


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

perfect wi other cats. i had old simba a ginger 'mentally challenged' moggy...i'm being polite here haha


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

ma babe woody who adores the cats.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful cats.:flrt: How much do La Perms sell for nowdays??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Woody is gorgeous he looks so soppy:flrt:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

think it varies. my boy should've been £800, wiggles £600 but paid £300 for alfie and cody so really varies from breeder to breeder....which i am NOT as they are pets only. i will be getting loui done now as going to work more hours and wont have them kittening unsupervised.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

all prices on everything have dropped drastically right now. not sure thats a good thing to be honest.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The price of Sphynx cats hasnt, I bought my boy last year and he was £700 but they are still that and more at the minute. Ive seen a few La Perms for sale on Preloved, all adults though


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

palomine said:


> lol yeah she's in that position all the time now hahahaha was too hairy so had to clip lol


What? You did that deliberately??? I'm wondering why???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mmmm I did wonder that. Lots of furry animals have hairy bellys but still manage to feed their babies as the hair recedes from the nipples.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

yes but there's a lot who dont drop the hair..or thin the hair. breeder friends recommended i did it just to help. hair grows in within 2 weeks. she's not shown so there is no worries. 2 kittens from my main **** while back ended up struggling a bit to suckle even though she had dropped some hair from belly. and she was also scanned and cant scan through coat. laperm coats are totally different.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I see.......Please can I have your dog???????????????????? I am so in love with him if you put both his ears up and made in into a normal coat he looked like my Mitch who died.Its the muzzle and eyes, Soooooo handsome:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

lol he is a big cuddly lump. sometimes when his ear goes up its scary..specially if you got a wind lol...i dread to think


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

palomine said:


> yes but there's a lot who dont drop the hair..or thin the hair. breeder friends recommended i did it just to help. hair grows in within 2 weeks. she's not shown so there is no worries. 2 kittens from my main **** while back ended up struggling a bit to suckle even though she had dropped some hair from belly. and she was also scanned and cant scan through coat. laperm coats are totally different.


Well the Maine **** coat is thicker than a La Perms that's for sure, but my friends have never clipped a ****'s coat and they've been breeding for over 20 years.

Similarly I never clipped out my Somalis when they were due to kitten, sorry, but I have to say it just seems so unnecessary. A kitten will find a nipple - trust me!!

By the way, how's Alfie now? I'm assuming that he's OK?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What date are the kittens due then??


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

it may not be neccessary but does no harm either. wiggles kittens are due tomorrow!
im not some random im palomines daughter lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hi P`s daughter LOl. A sleepless night for your Mum then, when I bred Siamese they refused to kitten unless I stayed with them. I only went to make a drink one time and my kittening girl followed me and had a kitten in the kitchen.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

> sorry, but I have to say it just seems so unnecessary. A kitten will find a nipple - trust me!!


you CANNOT scan through a full coat! her hair is already coming in again.

i have to say i have never managed to post on rfuk regardless of subject and not had someone nitpick. i actally wish i hadn't shared my excitement now. the majority are great but there's always the 'few'. why???? 

Alfie's bloods all came back fine. vet had no idea what was going on and he's picked up great. thanks for asking anyway.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

sleepless night for both as ill be there too, the dad of the kittens is my wee boy. are siamese (sp) as mad as the abysinnians?


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

palomine said:


> you CANNOT scan through a full coat! her hair is already coming in again.
> 
> i have to say i have never managed to post on rfuk regardless of subject and not had someone nitpick. i actally wish i hadn't shared my excitement now. the majority are great but there's always the 'few'. why????


It wasn't nitpicking as far as i could see. It was asking a question regarding something that you've done to a cat, when cats have been managing for years to feed kittens without having to be shaved?!


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

the vets shave to scan. nothing wrong with it when the cat lies there and couldnt care less. my mainecoon girl ended up wi matted hair round her teets when nursing. is there anything wrong in making things easier?????

think someone is missing the point here about the shaving........SHE WAS SCANNED


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Lovely cats and doggie!!  xx


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks they're my babes


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I used to have 2 pet Abbys too and nope Siamese are much much higher on the loony scale:lol2:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

my pal bred siamese ..we used to go to shows wi each other..they're sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo soooooooooooooooooooooooo mad haha kept you amused for hours


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

have to admit since i was wee ive always wanted a massive british shorthaired (blue)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I always thought it was Siamese for me but now amongst my lot I have an Oriental Lilac, 2 Devon Rex, 1 Mainecoon and a Persian. Then I got 2 Sphynx kittens. Its a long story but one had to be put to sleep but I still have Dennis........................they are the most warm, loving,funny, active and naughty little aliens. I am totally in love and could surround myself with them:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

wow a lot of cats lol, persians are just balls of unruly fluff!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

quadrapop said:


> wow a lot of cats lol, persians are just balls of unruly fluff!!


And a nightmare to groom:bash::bash: He was a rescue cat:flrt:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

lol do you groom him everyday then?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

palomine said:


> i have to say i have never managed to post on rfuk regardless of subject and not had someone nitpick. i actally wish i hadn't shared my excitement now. the majority are great but there's always the 'few'. why????
> 
> Alfie's bloods all came back fine. vet had no idea what was going on and he's picked up great. thanks for asking anyway.


So sorry if I offended you - that was not my intention. However I don't see that as nitpicking at all! It's asking a question out of curiosity and from first-hand experience of breeding cats for 20 years - what's wrong with that?


Shell195 said:


> I used to have 2 pet Abbys too and nope Siamese are much much higher on the loony scale:lol2:


I'm surprised you say that Shell, Siamese are loony there is no doubt, but Abys are very naughty. Quadropop, I have Somalis, so genetically Abys and I can tell you they are very naughty cats. A friend of mine who started off breeding Siamese was told by her cleaning lady years ago that the Siamese were bad, but when she started breeding Somalis they were much worse!! Interesting??


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

nothing wrong with it, it was just the exessive use of question marks and exclamation marks that made it look more than a simple question, its so easy to read things differently to how they are meant though.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bailey gets groomed at least twice a day.
Eileen, Jemma and Jason were angels compared to my siamese. Jason used to hide when he heard the bin lorry and also used to go in the neighbours house when they were cooking and steal their food off the table even a whole chicken. Jemma used to sleep under a rug but both were actually really well behaved unlike my Siamese. They would sit on the curtain rails and launch themselves at you ,shred the walls, empty the fridge and cupboards and generally caused mayhem wherever they went and all the time loudly telling you they where busy rearranging the house for you. I actually miss the constant yowling and maybe in the future when some of my oldies have gone I will buy myself a Seal Tabbypoint boy, my most favourite colour. I had a rescue boy Kato and he was the ultimate cat for terrorising people.I had to sign a form from The electric company to say I would shut him in another room when the meterman came as Kato used to sit on top of the door and land on his shoulder and he was terrified of him. All Kato wanted was cuddles. I must get Steve to scan some pics of my 2 Abyssininians so you can see them.One is a Wako, the other a Seawind


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

haha your house must be amusing lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

quadrapop said:


> nothing wrong with it, it was just the exessive use of question marks and exclamation marks that made it look more than a simple question, its so easy to read things differently to how they are meant though.


Well, unfortunately that's the way I write. If you look through my posts, you will see I use far too many exclamation marks! That's just me. Often I write something and then go back and read it and think I've used too many exclamation marks and take them out! Exclamation marks on their own aren't nit picking or nasty.


Shell195 said:


> Bailey gets groomed at least twice a day.
> Eileen, Jemma and Jason were angels compared to my siamese. Jason used to hide when he heard the bin lorry and also used to go in the neighbours house when they were cooking and steal their food off the table even a whole chicken. Jemma used to sleep under a rug but both were actually really well behaved unlike my Siamese. They would sit on the curtain rails and launch themselves at you ,shred the walls, empty the fridge and cupboards and generally caused mayhem wherever they went and all the time loudly telling you they where busy rearranging the house for you. I actually miss the constant yowling and maybe in the future when some of my oldies have gone I will buy myself a Seal Tabbypoint boy, my most favourite colour. I had a rescue boy Kato and he was the ultimate cat for terrorising people.I had to sign a form from The electric company to say I would shut him in another room when the meterman came as Kato used to sit on top of the door and land on his shoulder and he was terrified of him. All Kato wanted was cuddles. I must get Steve to scan some pics of my 2 Abyssininians so you can see them.One is a Wako, the other a Seawind


You'll have constant yowling from Purrdy though, surely??? If your 2 Abys were Wako and Seawind breeding then they'll have the same cats behind them as my Somalis. My Sorcha was bred from a Tooannes cat!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

quadrapop said:


> haha your house must be amusing lol


Extremely:lol2: Never a dull moment here with my lot:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: You and me cross posting again Shell!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

palomine said:


> you CANNOT scan through a full coat! her hair is already coming in again.
> 
> i have to say i have never managed to post on rfuk regardless of subject and not had someone nitpick. i actally wish i hadn't shared my excitement now. the majority are great but there's always the 'few'. why????
> 
> Alfie's bloods all came back fine. vet had no idea what was going on and he's picked up great. thanks for asking anyway.




Great news about Alfie. I kept posting on the cat thread (as you had posted there about him)asking every couple of weeks but you never re-appeared so I thought the worst had happened. Glad to hear he's doing well. And we need kitten piccys as soon as is physically possible....just so you're aware :razz:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

soz for not checking the thread wi alfie on it. he's only now really getting coat to full again. still thin and only occasionally sick but they just cant find anything with his bloods to give a clue to whats going on wi him.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Any signs of Mum kittening yet?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Awwwwww!!! What GORGEOUS cats!! I want one!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

palomine said:


> soz for not checking the thread wi alfie on it. he's only now really getting coat to full again. still thin and only occasionally sick but they just cant find anything with his bloods to give a clue to whats going on wi him.


That does seem very odd - do you mind if I ask if he has any Somalis in his pedigree?

I think I might have already asked you that on the random cat thread when you posted about him, but there are so many pages it'd take months to find it!


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Awww Your cats are stunning hunni , I remeber you telling me about them! Its an absolute joy to have kittens around the house i loved every second of it. Do you still go to serpentus , iv not been in for ages, need to go really soon! 

Cany wait to see pics :flrt: aww and Woody is a big handsome boy. Hope the births all go well. 
Awww cany stop looking at ur pics ur cats are beauties.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have ragdolls and i dont shave mine, the kittens have no trouble sukkling.

i think show breeders are against it `cause the fur grows back darker and ruins the queens show career.

my shiva has a big blue square on her tummy where she was shaved for a scan, looks a bit odd when she`s rolling about!

:lol2:

cute kittys tho, have the babies hatched yet?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pig Wig beautiful kitty:flrt::flrt: How come they shave cats for scanning for kittens? My friends breeds GSD and has keith the Scan man come to scan pregnant bitches and he never shaves them, just very curious thats all. No doubt its a vet thing as if my Coony boy needs a bladder scan I have no doubt they will clip his belly


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Cmon misses. At kittens yet? If not then tell her to hurry up we are getting impatient


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

kittys have hairy bellies, bitches thend to have thinner fur and as long as you put loadsa gel on, dont usually need them shaved.

my bullmastiff wasnt shaved, and my friends chihuahua herd dont either!


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

my staffordshire bull terrier was shaved at both of her scans and she was very short haired


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We need news of kittens:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> i think show breeders are against it `cause the fur grows back darker and ruins the queens show career.
> 
> my shiva has a big blue square on her tummy where she was shaved for a scan, looks a bit odd when she`s rolling about!


That'll be the colourpoint gene though. It's the same with Siamese that if they are shaved the fur will grow in darker. It doesn't happen with non-Himalayan gene cats.

Wondering how things are going too. Been to the Scottish Cat Show all day and just got back - was hoping we might have some news, but when did cats ever read the text books on gestation periods???

Hope everything's OK though!


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> We need news of kittens:whistling2:


Just heard from OP. No kittens yet :whip:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe tonight then, fingers crossed it all goes well:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Told you! Cats don't read the text books! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Did you have a good day Eileen, I will go to catchat thread now: victory:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

Wish the hell she's get a move on lol.......................................another sleepless night...in big pen she pulls door now and then.. (noisy)..outta pen i dont sleep anyway hahahahaha she's really outta sorts now though.

Will keep ya's posted


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

God luck:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

palomine said:


> Wish the hell she's get a move on lol.......................................another sleepless night...in big pen she pulls door now and then.. (noisy)..outta pen i dont sleep anyway hahahahaha she's really outta sorts now though.
> 
> Will keep ya's posted


Is this her first litter? If not, does she usually go 65 days or longer or possibly shorter?


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Cmon Wiggles we're still waiting not so patiently:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

In fact not patiently at all:whistling2: Any news yet??????????????????


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Not heard anything. The wee madam will be enjoying all the attention:devil::lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Has she parted with them yet? :lol2: Your cats are so beautiful! And woofer is gorgeous too! :flrt:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

2 girls......3 boys.....

there's 
almost black..poss smoke 
black/silver smoke wi socks
straight coat lilac with socks and white nose
and 2 blue/lilac smokes

hard to tell exactly yet on colours but fantastic. she's happily feeding them as we speak.


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Congrats they're beautiful wishing all the babies and mum good health! :flrt:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

hehe they will be spoilt by us *begs mum to keep the darkest girl* lol


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Aww thats the only thing with baby animals I never want to part with em lol.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## leesan (Aug 7, 2007)

gorgeous!!! :flrt:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

you know how we say....."i am not keeping any from any of the girls".....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm aaggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. 
and cody due to loui on 24th march too aaaaaggghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations on the new babies its about flippin time:whistling2:
Arent they so cute with their crinkled coats cant wait to see progress pics
BEAUTIFUL:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations - that looks a beautifully balanced litter - were they all similar weights? Looks like it!


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

just letting her rest wi them. weighing shortly but all healthy and no weakling. she keeps coming to get me to show me them. soooo sweet. she's proud....more than i can say for dad hahahaha he's running away growling when he hears them. woose!!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: All our adults _hated_ baby kittens - I think it's the birthing smell! When the mother came out for food, drink or litter tray they used to smell her rear end and spit like crazy. After a few days they would stick their heads in the hole in the kittening box and have a token spit, but by the time the kittens were running around they were fine - until the next litter came along!


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah had that when my mainecoon had her litter. alfie is washing wiggles...real name willo lol but never use it. cody..mmm not sure curious again but wary. she's 4 wks gone now. woody the shephard smells her milk lol but last time when the kittens were 5 weeks loui (not the father to that litter) used to let baby chezney suckle him.!!!!! its so hard to say exact colours...probably easier if you're a breeder but i aint. all i know is they're gorgeous haha..i did say i aint keeping ANY but maybe 1 from each litter then neuter all. loui going in this week as i am going full time and dont want them kittening etc without supervision. just me being me.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

awwwwwwww gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well don't make the mistake we did! I was advised by my breeder not to keep a kitten from my first litter and not to keep them too close together otherwise we'd end up with too many old cats and not enough space to keep any more young ones. Good advice!!

We sold all our kittens from the first litter and then had to buy one back when the family had a bad road accident and the mother was in hospital for 6 months.

Thereafter we kept almost a kitten a year, so when we got to 10 cats and started to have behavioural problems because they were stressed and my youngest breeding queen got to the age when we were stopping breeding, we had no more space left to keep a kitten for showing or breeding and so our show careers and our breeding careers came to an end.

Having said that I didn't breed or show because I was ambitious - I did it cos I loved it.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

when i had 2 old boys...paddy died but before this happened i did think that 1 would be left so bought alfie and cody as old simba was a very socialble 'old' kitten at heart. they all got on well so when time came for simba to go the at least alf and cody had each other (brother and sister) but then wiggles came along then loui hahaha so keeping 1 from wiggles and 1 from cody should be ok. its so sad when you lose them. part of family. i had just taken simba to be pts when i headed to stables to give old tibbles our yard cat.. a cuddle to make me feel better. on arriving at yard i found him dead in drive. a works van had reversed into our drive. so i lost tibs and simba within half hour of each other. was so hard to take wee tibs body into vets after just leaving simba there. but paddy, simba, tibbles and my old collie mac are all together under the willow tree. i then lost my horse so that was the end of all who grew up together.....another willow tree later lol and another individual creamation paid for by dad who passed 6 months ago so been pretty tuff last year on me......hopefully many years till i need another willow tree hahahahaha....so the next generation begins lol.....


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awww they are so cute!!!!:flrt:


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations!
And to the little girls and boys a big:welcome:

I've decided not to breed from mine again as I just haven't got the time to give to kittens, so it's great to see other people's babies.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

i aint breeding them agai either as going full time. so sadly loui is getting 'done' on thursday


----------



## Mrs Capester (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, i have been checking on and off for progress ever since i saw mummy's beautiful face and now here they are and blooming lovely too!! congratulations....i can only dream......xx :flrt:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

aaaaw ta going to get good pics done individually tomorrow.
she wont stay with them unless i'm with her but good with them.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

just tiring. she will have to have her pen door shut tonight no matter how upset she gets as she has to be with them. she's toileted them, washed them and nursing them...but only wi me there?????????????????????????????


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My girls often did this the first day after they were born. They weren't so bad if the kittens were born overnight in the bedroom, but if they were born during the day or evening downstairs in the living room and then carried upstairs to bed, the next morning they wanted to be back downstairs with me. My husband made me a smashing kittening box, but it was made out of conti board, was a good size and weighed a ton. I had a helluva job carrying it downstairs, but it was the only way I was going to get out of the bedroom! After the first day though, they usually settled and were happy to stay up there with the kittens, just popping down now and then to make sure I was managing without them! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mrs Tiggywink my Choc point Siamese had a fixation about all kittens but each of her 3 litters was brought to sit and watch TV with us one by one until the third day when they where left in the kittening pen and she joined us alone. She still kept checking them every few minutes though. She used to nurse them with her pipe cleaner spider between her front legs.After her first litter of *8* kittens she was still producing tons of milk even though the kittens had gone to new homes at 13 weeks and the vet just couldnt stop it. He was scared that she would get Mastitis so a litter of newborn mogs(with extra toes) that were taken to be put to sleep were tested and when found negative they were given to her to rear. She was delighted with her Tabby and Blk/Wht babies This girl used to foster orphan moggy kittens no problem at all after that even when she was spayed. I would feed them and she would do the rest. It was a sad day when Mrs Tiggywink had to be put to sleep aged 14 years


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

aaaw she sounds a wee star. wiggles..i know its not really her name but so used to it now....lol...is still staying with me most of time but i did shut her pen door last night and she was fine. kittens well fed and sleeping without a peep so i dare say she's doing her job. but wont eat in her pen. mmmm she's wierd. dont want her going hungry during night.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Mrs Tiggywink my Choc point Siamese had a fixation about all kittens but each of her 3 litters was brought to sit and watch TV with us one by one until the third day when they where left in the kittening pen and she joined us alone. She still kept checking them every few minutes though. She used to nurse them with her pipe cleaner spider between her front legs.After her first litter of *8* kittens she was still producing tons of milk even though the kittens had gone to new homes at 13 weeks and the vet just couldnt stop it. He was scared that she would get Mastitis so a litter of newborn mogs(with extra toes) that were taken to be put to sleep were tested and when found negative they were given to her to rear. She was delighted with her Tabby and Blk/Wht babies This girl used to foster orphan moggy kittens no problem at all after that even when she was spayed. I would feed them and she would do the rest. It was a sad day when Mrs Tiggywink had to be put to sleep aged 14 years


What a wonderful girl she must have been Shell. Animals like that come along once in a lifetime and can never be replaced. I must say I was amazed that she still had so much milk after rearing 8 and they'd reached that age - she would have made a great "wet nurse" if she'd been human in 'olden days' :lol2:


palomine said:


> aaaw she sounds a wee star. wiggles..i know its not really her name but so used to it now....lol...is still staying with me most of time but i did shut her pen door last night and she was fine. kittens well fed and sleeping without a peep so i dare say she's doing her job. but wont eat in her pen. mmmm she's wierd. dont want her going hungry during night.


I always think that as long as the kittens are warm, sleeping and putting on weight, the queen can come and go as she pleases - anything that keeps her calm, relaxed and happy was good for me!

Sometimes the eating in the nest is a throwback to their protective instinct - "do nothing in the nest vicinity that might attract a predator"! Does your pen not have a "queen hatch" so she can get out, but the kittens can't? That's why I never penned my females or kittens until the kittens were ready to leave the nest, then the kittening box was put at the pen door and the lid left open so the queen could come out the top of the kittening box, but the kittens were safe until they developed "Bonnington Syndrome". Once they started climbing the pen went away too, because of the risk of them falling or pulling a claw.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Mrs Tiggywink my Choc point Siamese had a fixation about all kittens but each of her 3 litters was brought to sit and watch TV with us one by one until the third day when they where left in the kittening pen and she joined us alone. She still kept checking them every few minutes though. She used to nurse them with her pipe cleaner spider between her front legs.After her first litter of *8* kittens she was still producing tons of milk even though the kittens had gone to new homes at 13 weeks and the vet just couldnt stop it. He was scared that she would get Mastitis so a litter of newborn mogs(with extra toes) that were taken to be put to sleep were tested and when found negative they were given to her to rear. She was delighted with her Tabby and Blk/Wht babies This girl used to foster orphan moggy kittens no problem at all after that even when she was spayed. I would feed them and she would do the rest. It was a sad day when Mrs Tiggywink had to be put to sleep aged 14 years



Aw she sounds like a sweetheart :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Tiggs was a one in a million cat. She reared her kittens so well and they were always huge and she never lost any condition either. She was a natural mum. She used to get very upset though if she could here kittens on the TV she would route round the back making calling noises insistant that some babies needed her attention. I was handrearing a single kitten once and had her in an opening top carrier with a heat pad I didnt give her to Tiggs as she already had her own older litter, I went to feed my baby but she had gone I found her feeding off Tiggs along side her huge kittens and still she managed to rear them all. Its just a shame her daughter Jade never inherited her maternal traits she was a very nervous mum so Tiggs used to help her with her one and only litter. Tiggs was a bit OCD over retrieving her pipecleaner spider though and it got as much attention as her kittens:lol2: I really must scan some pics in of my old cats


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I really must scan some pics in of my old cats


Yes, you really must!

I remember when Leyla had her first litter (5 kittens), Sorcha _hated_ them! Then when they were about 8-10 or so weeks old, Leyla came down with dreadful skitters and nothing we could do would get rid of it - no tests revealed what the problem was, but she was really quite ill and suddenly Sorcha walked in and took over the kitten care - it was very odd! 

The kittens didn't know how to take it, cos granny had been spitting at them for weeks and suddenly she was following them and calling them to her. The single boy was the only one who trusted her (or maybe was daft enough to go :lol2 and eventually he went to her - once the 4 girls saw he hadn't been eaten they relaxed a bit and Sorcha took over their care and looked after them until Leyla was better. As soon as Leyla picked up and was back to normal Sorcha walked away without a second glance! It was well odd to observe!!

Here she is in one of our upside down tubs crammed in with them. The boy's the one with his mouth open - no surprise there! :lol2: Sorry about the caption, but I've just copied it over from my website cos it's stored in my computer at home.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

brilliant photo lol. wiggles wont go to the kittens on her own thats the problem. hoping it changes soon


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im sure once her milk comes down properly(day 3?) she will bond more with them. Dont forget to update us about them as they grow:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

palomine said:


> brilliant photo lol. wiggles wont go to the kittens on her own thats the problem. hoping it changes soon


Do you know what I used to do, just to see if my queen was caring for them? 

When she came out of the room and left them I would sneak in and pick up a kitten which would then make the kitten squeak and the mother would come rushing back in to see what was wrong. If the queen did that, then I knew she was caring for them properly, but that she knew they didn't need her at that point and so I stopped worrying :lol2:


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Awww congratulations !!!! They are beautiful i have fallen for Laperms now seriously them babies are stunning hun , hopefully bump into you soon.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

well more kittens to come in march. to a lilac/white girl...same dad.

we did go upstairs to see what she did when one cried.....came running so should be fine. she's now just lying on stairs not coming down...phew


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

palomine said:


> well more kittens to come in march. to a lilac/white girl...same dad.
> 
> we did go upstairs to see what she did when one cried.....came running so should be fine. she's now just lying on stairs not coming down...phew


:2thumb: That's cat psychology!! :lol2:

She doesn't want to be with them 24/7, but doesn't want any harm to come to them. I do think it takes 2 or 3 days for a queen to fully settle and want to be with the kittens more - she's got divided loyalties at the minute, but they'll come top of her list in the next few days, I'm sure!

Glad she's got her priorities right though!


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah gives me peace o mind. been down for a cuddle and away to lie on stairs now.....woody wants to suckle hahahaha his head is bigger than the cat!!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, that's boys for you - they never grow up! :lol2:


----------

